# Is there a root method for the TMo T999 that doesn't trip the flash counter?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Curious, do we have a way to do this yet for the TMo phone? I see that AT&T and some other versions have it but haven't yet seen a method for TMo.

Or alternatively, is there yet a way to reset the counter for TMo T999 versions? I see that's possible on the International version.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I have the process for this.

Hurdles:
1) I still need to do it and test it to confirm this will work for us. It SHOULD work but as far as I know, nobody has actually tried it yet for the T999.
2) Also waiting to see if we're allowed to post this sort of thing here on Rootz. I think we are but I want to be double sure. 

If both of these hurdles are overcome (I already have the process), then hopefully I'll have something for a few people to test this weekend or early next week. So if you've been holding off on rooting for this reason, holding off a little longer might not be a bad idea.

As always, no promises.


----------

